# Does anyone know the composer?



## Krummhorn

I received a query today for which I do not have an answer, so I thought I would pose it here for the membership:


> Back in the mid to late 1970s, there was a program on
> WUHY FM in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania hosted by ROGER
> KNUTH. Can't remember the title of the show, but Mr. Knuth
> played highly obscure classical compositions.
> 
> The theme music for his program was a composition called UNDERSEA
> IMAGES. Do you or anyone else know who the composer of
> this music was? This has been bugging me all these years
> and would really like to know the answer.


We do know that Roger Knuth passed on from this life in June 2012. From 1963 to 1983, the station call letters were changed to WUHY-FM, and then reverted back to WHYY-FM.


----------



## joen_cph

As always, further elaborating details (instruments, duration etc.) would be helpful.

Some options, though I doubt you´ll find the right one among them, since such an exact title seems very difficult to locate; the following music with a related theme have gained some popularity though:

George Crumb: Vox Balaenae / Voice of the Whale (1971)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vox_Balaenae





Alan Hovhaness: And God Created Great Whales (1970)




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_God_Created_Great_Whales

Debussy:"The Sunken Cathedral" 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_cathédrale_engloutie

"Sea Hunt", television series about a diver (1958-61), with music by David Rose 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0051311/
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abenteuer_unter_Wasser


----------

